# AJ's Beetle Eater problem



## FANNBEE (Jun 19, 2007)

I have seen the same thing of beetles crawling out covered in oil.


----------



## ajs beetle eater (Feb 21, 2008)

*Steve*

 hi steve the beetle eaters require 3 to 4 mm of oil in depth not in measure just enough to cover the baffles in the bottom of the oil chamber.yes it has been observed that shb will escape covered in oil but to no avail as the bees have been observed carting out oil coated shb thanks aj


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

since we have aj on the line I was wondering if there was a preferred oil to use in the trap?


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Covering a beetle in oil is not an instant death - it will eventually suffocate them. So it is would not be unusual for a beetle to get soaked and then wander off. It will kill them in time.

AJs on top, West trap on the bottom - sandwich the buggers.

Keith


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

I had one with just mineral oil. It caught one or two. I then put in vinegar by itself. One week later I observed beetles crawling in and out of the trap and when I took the top off, I saw no vinegar left at all. I guess I just fed them all week!

What is the correct oil / lure/ bait to use?


----------



## John Jones (Apr 1, 2008)

*AJ Beetle Eater - mineral oil and vineger*

I also use the AJ Beetle Eater with great success. I did start out with straight mineral oil and found out that putting apple cider vineger and mineral oil is a better mixture to attract and kill the hive beetles. The oil sits on top of the vineger just as it oil does on top of water. The smell of vineger comes through to help attract the beetles. Since I make frame adjustments for the beetle trap to go between the frame I go ahead and put two traps in that frame space - two traps end to end. I have this same setup in not all but several boxes of the hive. When I go in an clean them out there are many many beetles. Before I started useing the traps I would see beetles now and again in the hive. Now only dead ones in the trap.

http://stonemountaingeorgiabeediary.blogspot.com/

John Jones
Stone Mountain, Georgia


----------



## ajs beetle eater (Feb 21, 2008)

*tecumsen*

 hi the oil that i use is conola oil works great


----------



## Mountaineerfan (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, AJ and everyone else! I'll just make sure I'm putting enough oil in each trap from now on. I've been pleased with how they are working, and am going to keep monitoring them. 

I too put canola oil in. Just because it's the only type I had on hand....


----------



## Mountaineerfan (Jul 30, 2005)

AJ,
Well, after putting more oil in, the traps are working great! Check out my blog to see a picture of some dead beetles!


----------



## longrangedog (Jun 24, 2007)

I let a trap run out of oil and he beetles moved into the trap by the dozens. It provides a nice refuge for beetles when dry. When maintained properly they do catch beetles. I've been using mineral oil but I'm going to try canola to see if I can catch more beetles. Since SHB are pollen eaters has anyone tryed adding pollen or pollen substitute? I've switched my West traps from oil to DE with great results and was considering the same with AJ's. Anyone try that yet?


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

i would think the DE might be a problem with the Beetle Eater trap, because it is possible for a beetle to fall in and then crawl out with the DE powder all over them. Then the bees will attack it and get it all over them as well. I think this is less of an issue for the West Trap as it is very unlikely that the beetle will get back up in the hive as it is just too far to go.

I think it might kill some bees if you use the DE in the Beetle Eater trap.


----------

